# Push Button Swivel/BiPod



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone know of an adapter or Bipod that will allow it to be used in a push button sling swivel socket? I know you can drill a hole and screw in a stud but I am wondering if there is a bipod that will mount directly to the pushbutton socket.


----------

